# Diagnosis Wenckebach



## StrokedOut (Jun 10, 2007)

'Nuff said ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVxJJ2DBPiQ


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 10, 2007)

Shame they did not even pronounce Wenkebach right, kinda removes all credibility from the purpose. It is pronounced as Wink-e-bach after the physician, not Wink-a- back.. 

R/r 911


----------



## HorseHauler (Jun 10, 2007)

That was pretty good. 

It was just a song, i'm sure they know


----------



## firecoins (Jun 10, 2007)

Its a song parady that follows the song.


----------



## StrokedOut (Jun 11, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> Shame they did not even pronounce Wenkebach right, kinda removes all credibility from the purpose. It is pronounced as Wink-e-bach after the physician, not Wink-a- back..
> 
> R/r 911



Umm I think it was meant as a joke ...


----------



## EMT007 (Jun 12, 2007)

Holy crap! Brilliant! Amazing timing on this thread btw - just finished the EKG class.


----------



## KEVD18 (Jun 14, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> Shame they did not even pronounce Wenkebach right, kinda removes all credibility from the purpose. It is pronounced as Wink-e-bach after the physician, not Wink-a- back..
> 
> R/r 911



hears a thought, im going over analyze it and destroy and possible humor to be found here while simultaneously(sp) proving that im smarter than everyone, again.

wait, r/r beat me to it


----------



## SwissEMT (Jun 14, 2007)

I don't think that Rid knew that it was a parody of an already existing song. Some paragod pee in your wheaties or something? Rid is GTG in my book.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 14, 2007)

It would had been humorous if they would had pronounced it right and made some rhyme from the proper pronunciation, since it was produced to be a teaching parody. Unfortunately, as of yet most did not even recognize the mispronunciation so I guess the real humor is on those as well.. if you want to call that funny. 

It would be more humorous, if many supposedly health care professionals did not mispronounce words.. but unfortunately it is quite the opposite . 

R/r 911


----------



## KEVD18 (Jun 15, 2007)

except that it was produced as a teaching parody for the current generation, who can look past the mispronounciation and actually see the humor in the video, not you where if it isnt one hundred percent perfect your all over it like white on rice

and fwiw, this video was produced in canada. some people pronounce things differently...


----------



## StrokedOut (Jun 17, 2007)

Perhaps Rid had a bad tour or something. I can't imagine anyone being that uptight about a silly little song and actually being serious. 

... or maybe he really is smarter than everyone else in EMS. I for one am hacking away at that pedestal.


----------



## Andrea Wenckebach (Jan 31, 2015)

Actually, it is pronounced Ven-keh-bach.  Karel Frederik Wenckebach was my great uncle and we share the same last name.  I didn't mind Diagnosis Wenckebach... thought it was kind of funny.   No one _ever _pronounces our last name properly.  _Especially _those in the medical field.


----------

